
Health Benefits of Tea? What the Evidence Says - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/06/upshot/what-the-evidence-tells-us-about-tea.html?hpw&rref=upshot&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=well-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well
======
bugfixer
This is nice. I like tea,hot or cold, and i am one of these folks who don't
drink coffee at all.Don't get me wrong.Clearly,there are benefits to drink
coffee.Just not for me.

